# Rachel



## JSB (May 3, 2010)

I'm really pleased with these...

C&C certainly welcome.

















More to follow..


----------



## Goontz (May 3, 2010)

I don't have much to offer for C&C, but I really like these. Good work!


----------



## 4x4crew (May 3, 2010)

Her right eye is smaller or closed a little more than her left eye.


----------



## JSB (May 4, 2010)

Hmmm...


----------



## Christie Photo (May 4, 2010)

The third one is very nice...  nearly perfect.

I want to move her a TINY bit further around the tree to get a wee bit more light striking her right cheek.  And maybe a slightly higher camera position.  The only other nit-pick is the bit of light on the front of her blouse we see just below her arm.  Cropping can take care of that.

Very nice!  I'd be pleased too.

-Pete


----------



## JSB (May 7, 2010)

Good eyes lol

Thank you very much for the comments


----------



## max3k (May 7, 2010)

3rd one is great. #1 seems odd because the skin tone of her face doesnt match the rest of her.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (May 7, 2010)

The first two seem awkward, but the last one is surper nice. I'd patch out the highlight just above her right smile line and call it good.


----------



## cnutco (May 7, 2010)

The first one looks too much like a mugshot to me.

I like the second, but it shows the shadow on her nose more.  Nice crop.

I think the third is the best, overlooking the highlights.



4x4crew said:


> Her right eye is smaller or closed a little more than her left eye.



Builds character!

She is very pretty none the less.


----------



## JSB (May 7, 2010)

Thank you very much for the comments!

Thats why I like posting here, honesty and great eye for detail.


----------



## Timothy (May 8, 2010)

4x4crew said:


> Her right eye is smaller or closed a little more than her left eye.


 
why did you have to say that, now when i look at it that's all i see 

whilst i agree that the first does look a bit like a mugshott, well if that was the mug shot, it's a very nice mug shot. but i see hwat you mean

#3 does look the best and as Christie Photo said, if you could have turn her head just that little further..... perfect.

well done.


----------



## AndreaB (May 8, 2010)

#1 the eyes seem over done, but that's just a matter of opinion.

#2 is my favorite, eye catching. and beautiful


----------



## GeneralBenson (May 8, 2010)

I agree.  The first two are a bit awkward and the eyes are way overdone.  The third one is really nice.


----------



## JSB (May 10, 2010)

Thanks for the comments


----------



## Araxx (Jun 3, 2010)

Beautiful model, and #3 is my favoruite!
There are no negative aspects :thumbup:


----------



## JSB (Jun 6, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## ifi (Jun 6, 2010)

3rd one looks the best :thumbup:


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 6, 2010)

Nobody is perfect.  I dont mind seeing one eye is smaller.  I love seeing one eye brow higher than the other.  There is no difference.  I agree about the 1st one too much like a mugshot though.


----------

